# Potty Training Resistance



## kb10 (Jul 31, 2016)

I am having some difficulty with my little June, who is proving to be a very sweet but very stubborn little girl. She and her sister Violet are both 10 weeks old right now. I have not been putting them in a crate (I am conflicted about it, even though I know I'm 'supposed' to do it) but they stay exclusively in a playpen in the kitchen or in a sleep pen in the bedroom when they are not playing outside. They have been with me for 2 weeks now, and they are on a good routine for sleeping/eating/playing/cuddling. They just started puppy school yesterday (they get one-on-one time since my partner also comes). Overall, I think they are doing pretty well. 

But the potty training! Violet is doing SO well. She will make a noise to signal she needs to go out, and then she does her business outside. Most of her accidents have been my failure to get to her in time. She is still practicing, but I'm not concerned about her. June, however, doesn't think she has to go outside. She will potty outside when it suits her but she doesn't seem to understand that she has to do it outside. They will come in from being outside and she will promptly pee in her playpen. She will make no indication that she has to go, either. I will quickly reward her when she does her business outside, but neither of them is very food-motivated, so that's not a huge encouragement for her. She wants to be the dominant one of the two, but I do think that she gets that I'm top dog because she does ok with her training otherwise, like sit and stay. 

What's going on? Is crating the only option, and how exactly do I go about that? And what about Violet? I'm not willing to crate them separately at night because it's so cold at night here and they love to sleep next to each other. I don't want this to be a negative thing for them, either. I want it to be positive but I'm not sure how to proceed. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, I started off exactly the same Libby got the going outside and Levi would pee and then run in to poo. We got them in November and we had none stop rain, they where both really good at going on the papers indoors then, but when we introduced the outside training everything went to pot. They don't ever give us a signal, they are put out all the time so a year in we are still vidulent. As far as the crates go we crate them separately when we go out as the first time we left them we watched from a pet camera and Levi was upset and took it out on his sister. I wish I had started off with crates earlier but they love them now, we put them in the living room with a blanket over but now they are in the computer room under the desk. It give us peace of mind as well, we check in and they are both safe and fast asleep.. as far as night time goes they are on the bed, something not in the plan, but Libby is a little nervous and was having some night tremors, she is very sensitive and Levi pushing her around sometimes doesn't help.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

10 weeks is way too young to expect them to understand potty training. This is a good time to start, but you have to expect a LOT of accidents and patience on your part because they are so very young. Even Violet may forget what she has learned for a bit as she gets older, just because that's what puppies do! 

As for crates, getting them used to that now is best. Not just for potty training, but also in case there is ever a situation where you have no choice but to crate them - traveling, emergencies, etc. When they have their spay, they will likely be in a crate at the vet for a few hours, so starting them now is best. My two crate beautifully both separate and together.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

maggieh said:


> 10 weeks is way too young to expect them to understand potty training. This is a good time to start, but you have to expect a LOT of accidents and patience on your part because they are so very young. Even Violet may forget what she has learned for a bit as she gets older, just because that's what puppies do!
> 
> As for crates, getting them used to that now is best. Not just for potty training, but also in case there is ever a situation where you have no choice but to crate them - traveling, emergencies, etc. When they have their spay, they will likely be in a crate at the vet for a few hours, so starting them now is best. My two crate beautifully both separate and together.


10 weeks is even too young for them to be away from there Mom. Read all the training treads and be patient.


----------

